# bee photos



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting them.


----------



## beenovice (Jun 19, 2007)

Very nice !!!


----------



## thesurveyor (Aug 20, 2002)

Awesome photos. Great camera and Excellent operator.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Nice macro. How do you like the MPE-65?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Ross said:


> Nice macro. How do you like the MPE-65?


its the best macro lens on the market..its the only one that goes past 1:1 life size..its always on my camera..i rarely use any thing eles..its good because the lens starts at 1:1 life size..at 2:1 life size i can get a bee in full frame.


----------



## Matt Guyrd (Nov 28, 2007)

Fantastic photography!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jellybeen (Oct 20, 2007)

*Right on!*

Such cool pics. Very nice keep em coming, I really enjoy them.


----------



## Primo (May 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks so much for those pictures.
Excellent Job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Budster (Mar 24, 2006)

I liked the guard bee poto best.. Nice pictures.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent photography, your captioning is a little bit awry though. You have an egg caption say that eggs are 1.5 ml in length, actually they are about 1.5 mm.

A photo of an emerging adult bee, captioned that it is a "hatching" bee. Hatching is what the egg does. 

You have an egg captioned that it is a larva.

Your photographs are superb, but you could use a little help getting the captions correct.


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Excellent photography, your captioning is a little bit awry though. You have an egg caption say that eggs are 1.5 ml in length, actually they are about 1.5 mm.
> 
> A photo of an emerging adult bee, captioned that it is a "hatching" bee. Hatching is what the egg does.
> 
> ...


lol//your right.il edit them in a bit.i can take pics but no nothing about bees


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

"lol//your right.il edit them in a bit. i can take pics but no nothing about bees [smile]"

Yup! I no nothing; you "KNOW"....nothing! spelling leaves something to be.."desired", lol.

But....I like your photos that's for sure; very sharp; good job! I used to do/love macro photography many years ago, 1970's. Of course, this is the "digital age" and I think sometimes you guys..cheat here and there, lol.

I thought "photos" of honey bees were kind of cute/interesting before I saw yours. Now when I see those photos....up "close [sharp!] and personal" with those...crunching mandibles and that...."spy cam" in the middle of their heads, lol. I may want to pursue a different hobby. Nice photos.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some of the best detail I've seen.

Dan


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Great Pics! I just bought what I thought was a good camera. But my wife won't let me use it. I have to use my old sony 5.1 mega pix. for my bees. What did you use to take those.


----------



## bouch1989 (May 11, 2008)

fantastic photos........ keep them coming


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Derek1 said:


> Great Pics! I just bought what I thought was a good camera. But my wife won't let me use it. I have to use my old sony 5.1 mega pix. for my bees. What did you use to take those.


Thanks..i used 
Canon 400d SLR body
Canon MPE-65 macro lens
Canon MT-24EX twin macro flash

settings where
f/11
shutter speed 200
iso100
full auto flash (TTL mode)


----------

